# Complying w/ NFPA 70e



## petek57 (Mar 3, 2009)

Situation: I get called to a warehouse that has Big Ass Fans in them. (literally their name) They each are controlled by VFDs all in individual cabinets. Inside the cabinet I know is 480V.

What is the proper thing to do at this point? As silly as it sounds should I put on my flash suit? 

What would comply at this point?

This is a big issue and it is only going to get bigger I am sure:help:


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

petek57 said:


> Situation: I get called to a warehouse that has Big Ass Fans in them. (literally their name) They each are controlled by VFDs all in individual cabinets. Inside the cabinet I know is 480V.
> 
> What is the proper thing to do at this point? As silly as it sounds should I put on my flash suit?
> 
> ...


 
Most definetly, head to toe. What do you have rating wise for your suit/s?

Sorry, thought you asked "Who would comply?"

Suit, gloves, face shield, hat. Full gear.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Could you not shut the power off?


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Could you not shut the power off?


 
Troubleshooting? We can't fix everything offline. I don't know if I could do all of what I do if it was all offline.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

76nemo said:


> Troubleshooting? We can't fix everything offline. I don't know if I could do all of what I do if it was all offline.


 Yea I agree, But I was thinking about not having to wear those damn suits if at all possible. It is damn near impossible to troubleshoot with the power off like you said.


----------



## 76nemo (Aug 13, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Yea I agree, But I was thinking about not having to wear those damn suits if at all possible. It is damn near impossible to troubleshoot with the power off like you said.


 
I wouldn't be so quick to "damn" those suits. They are very hot, sometimes uncomfortable, and probably don't impress all the cuties in the plant, but they cover our tail in time of trouble:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

76nemo said:


> I wouldn't be so quick to "damn" those suits. They are very hot, sometimes uncomfortable, and probably don't impress all the cuties in the plant, but they cover our tail in time of trouble:thumbsup:


 You are correct, but I look for ever chance I can not to wear them if I don't have to.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I think I'd turn the power off first to look for anything obvious. You might flip the cover open and find out the thing had a meltdown, so you just saved breaking out the moon suit.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

MDShunk said:


> I think I'd turn the power off first to look for anything obvious. You might flip the cover open and find out the thing had a meltdown, so you just saved breaking out the moon suit.


 I agree.:thumbsup:


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

petek57 said:


> Situation: I get called to a warehouse that has Big Ass Fans in them. (literally their name) They each are controlled by VFDs all in individual cabinets. Inside the cabinet I know is 480V.
> 
> What is the proper thing to do at this point? As silly as it sounds should I put on my flash suit?
> 
> ...


We have the largest big ass fan available and it is only 240V, you sure about the 480? Even if it is 480V that equipment would only require HRC2*. Not much to T/S in there either, a fuse block (Check fuses with power off) and the VFD.


----------



## lectricboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Zog said:


> We have the largest big ass fan available and it is only 240V, you sure about the 480? Even if it is 480V that equipment would only require HRC2*. Not much to T/S in there either, a fuse block (Check fuses with power off) and the VFD.


 
Big Ass Fans are definitly available at 480 volt. I have installed several.


----------

